
Ask HN: Is Facebook interview is all random - master_yoda_1
Here is the text from one of the interviewer who clear the fb interview &quot;The second interview was very hard they asked me a leetcode hard question and I was only able to solve it because I did the exact question before. Complete luck there. Personally I think it was unreasonable to expect someone to solve that difficult of a question in 30 minutes. The overall acceptance rate on the question on Leetcode is around 20%.&quot; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;leetcode.com&#x2F;discuss&#x2F;interview-question&#x2F;563659&#x2F;facebook-ml-engineer-santa-monica-pending
======
wmf
Yes, that's how it works. Memorize all the problems ahead of time.

